
Amazon Is Banning Customers Who Return Too Many Items - sahin-boydas
http://mentalfloss.com/article/545660/amazon-banning-customers-who-return-too-many-items
======
sbinthree
This is sensational because it's Amazon. As someone who has worked in a major
retail business, returns are a long tail. Some people are just returns people
and review/use/abuse return policies very aggressively. Most people are
reasonable, and occasionally return things. Very easy to tell the difference
in the data and ban abusers. Don't like it? Buy somewhere else. This typically
harms the suppliers more so than the retailer, which is why the retailers even
let you return so much in the first place.

------
wmeredith
Something doesn’t add up here. Banned for returning 5 items in 2 years? I
don’t think so. I’ve returned more than 5 items so far this year and it’s not
even June. (I also buy a lot of stuff, but who knows? Maybe my ban is in the
mail.)

These self reported stories of banning all reek of half the story bullshit.
The stuff they were returning was abused or they’re habitually lying about
return reasons to get free shipping or something.

Amazon really REALLY wants to sell you stuff and barely BARELY break even.
They even introduced Amazon wardrobe on tons of clothing items recently where
all returns are free for 30 days. If they’re banning people, I’ll bet there’s
a good reason.

------
CamelCaseName
One of several previous discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17131378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17131378)
(not the first, but the most active)

This is really a non-story. Look up TheRetailEquation if you want to see how
physical stores ban customers.

I would love to see a comparison of % of banned customers between stores.

